# The Grand Tour On amazon



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just watched the second episode and it was very funny, not too much boy racer content but thats no bad thing to me. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought the first one was good as well. Just downloaded the second one and will watch later on. I hope its as daft as the first one.  Thought it was funny flying Carol Vorderman out to the USA just to play a dead body for 3 seconds.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't enjoy it as much as the first one and would have liked to see more motoring content. I also thought the escapade in Jordan went on for too long.

I hope they haven't any plans to return to south Africa as I imagine that Jacob Zuma and his cronies won't be too happy if they've watched it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just finished watching it. Ive been miserable all week really and apart from one of Rogers posts last night its the first thing thats made me laugh out loud. The bit where Clarkson gets shot to bits I was nearly wetting myself. I think they are going to work their way around the world just insulting everyone so Zuma wont be the only one. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot pees me orff is the BBC promoting progs on Amazon we can't watch. 

Ray.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Are there any 'other':wink2: means of watching TGT without giving Amazon money? :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno but they manage to get on The One Show to promote it. Like several other Amazon or Sky progs.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

chilly said:


> Are there any 'other':wink2: means of watching TGT without giving Amazon money? :wink2:


I thought that too so did an online search and it took me to the Amazon page.
Now my eldest son visited me around a month ago and used my PC to log onto his Amazon prime account but didn't log himself off so I can now watch the whole series >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might find it on an illegal streaming site or the pirate bay but most are blocked by your ISP so you would need a Vpn like zen mate free edition to make it look like your in Germany or somewhere. (Apparently, so I have heard)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

When I read this thread a couple of hours ago I decided to see if it can be downloaded by BitTorrent and the answer was yes!

And so I've just spent the past 2 hours watching both episodes.

It is top gear all over again, with a different title. Clarkson is still an obnoxious knob but sadly the programme is very watchable, I'm just happy I don't need to pay to watch it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> When I read this thread a couple of hours ago I decided to see if it can be downloaded by BitTorrent and the answer was yes!
> 
> And so I've just spent the past 2 hours watching both episodes.
> 
> It is top gear all over again, with a different title. Clarkson is still an obnoxious knob but sadly the programme is very watchable, I'm just happy I don't need to pay to watch it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

http://123movies.is/film/the-grand-tour-season-1-17912/watching.html

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant and thanks Graham.
I thought it quite good especially compared to Evans attempt. Loved the Yank interaction. Now to try and find the second show.

Ray.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Brilliant and thanks Graham.
> I thought it quite good especially compared to Evans attempt. Loved the Yank interaction. Now to try and find the second show.
> 
> Ray.


There's a button underneath for the second show Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chilly said:


> There's a button underneath for the second show Ray


Yep, gottit Chilly.
Second one slightly down on the first but still humourous. Looking forward to more.

Thanks Guys as I would never pay for Amazon or Netflix. We have too many channels we can't watch now.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I were using an illegal streaming site to watch stuff I would probably use a free vpn like zenmate to hide my identity. Just saying.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry Barry. Google tracks and records every site you have ever visited and when.
I checked in "My Activity" and it's all there.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> If I were using an illegal streaming site to watch stuff I would probably use a free vpn like zenmate to hide my identity. Just saying.


Is it an illegal site?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Is it an illegal site?


If you've managed to stream and watch the Grand Tour without paying Amazon then it's a fair bet that the website is illegal as is the act of streaming it Graham!

An article in the Telegraph sums it up quite well although it does note that no-one in the UK (as of 18 months ago) has ever been prosecuted.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/bills-an...d-for-illegally-streaming-movies-or-tv-shows/

It's also a breach of the MHF site rules that we have all agreed to and under the rules you "agree to indemnify MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM and VerticalScope Inc. and each of its officers, directors, employees, agents, distributors and affiliates from and against any and all third party claims, demands, liabilities, costs, or expenses, including reasonable legal fees, resulting from your breach of any of the foregoing provisions."

http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=motorhomefacts.com

You file sharers have all been warned!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh well!

VS can you please delete my post with the link to 123films or whatever they are called?

If you don't then the clause that Pete mentioned about indemnifying you blah blah blah becomes null and void on my part.

Thanks Pete









Graham :smile2:

Edited to add: I haven't actually streamed and watched it yet tbh!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its very naughty! 

I am not sure about the UK but in the US there have certainly been cases of people being prosecuted for illegal downloading. It tends to be the people who are setting up the sites or providing the actual streaming that they go after rather than individuals. Generally abusers get a cease and desist warning from their ISP in the past. A lot of them have been blocked now by ISP's in the UK but the domain names change regularly. They are often riddled with pop ups and sometime malware so you need to tread carefully where you go. Apparently.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Oh well!
> 
> VS can you please delete my post with the link to 123films or whatever they are called?
> 
> Edited to add: I haven't actually streamed and watched it yet tbh!


No no no no. I like the idea and am willing to risk a rap on the knuckles for the once a year transgression.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...I really must get down to watching it soon

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

When I watch it I keep getting poor lip sync, sound is up to 2 seconds BEHIND the visuals, anyone any idea why?? If I pause then restart it sometimes comes back in synch but only for a short while. No picture break up etc so nothing wrong with my download speed (broadband not fibre) 

I don't get it on any other Prime streaming, or any of the "other" streaming sites I use for films etc.

I have tried both 4K and standard streaming for TG2, no difference.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Oh well!
> 
> VS can you please delete my post with the link to 123films or whatever they are called?
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it. They are everywhere. Even Mr Plodd is at it! They are bound to "Do" him first. Make an example of him. 

Just dont go sharing it out of your dropbox account to the entire world.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

'Ere, what exactly is it I am supposed to be "at" then Barry??

Are you casting nasturtiums on my character?? :signhuh:

My "other" streaming service is "Now TV" not some dodgy "questionably" legal site :-({|=

Shame on you for besmirching my good name sir :kiss::kiss:

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its probably impossible on a daily basis not to stream or download something thats copywrite somewhere. Even copying and pasting photographs, somebody probably owns them. 

If you have watched The Grand Tour and not paid for it then someone has ripped it off. There are probably millions like it on Youtube.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My son had a clever idea for watching it legally for free. Wait until the series is over and Amazon Prime make it available as a series (box set?); join for the 1 month for free; watch them; then don't bother renewing/carrying on with your free membership

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm currently watching it for nothing as on the free trial. However may continue with the membership as I've bought an Amazon Echo (plus two Echo Dots) and enjoy the Prime music streaming.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Surely just about any music track ever is on Youtube Peter? Even a few dodgy ones.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Surely just about any music track ever is on Youtube Peter? Even a few dodgy ones.


They are but I love gadgets and I love just been able to say things like "Alexa, play top rock hits from the 1970's" or "Alexa, play all of U2". No need to search, switch on the laptop or anything - the music starts playing immediately and I have one of the Echo Dots connected to the 7.1 system in my study.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> They are but I love gadgets and I love just been able to say things like "Alexa, play top rock hits from the 1970's" or "Alexa, play all of U2". No need to search, switch on the laptop or anything - the music starts playing immediately and I have one of the Echo Dots connected to the 7.1 system in my study.


One of my pals has one of those Sonos systems. Its excellent. He can just search either his libraries or anything on the internet and it plays straight out of his very impressive Sound bar thingy. Blows the windows out. Still not as loud as my PA or Marshall though (well the later before it died).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally got around to watching TG2 episodes 1 & 2, 1 was just about okay, 2 was really crap, I find there driving bit very annoying they go on about how well they handle then show them arse out round every bend, I hope it improves soon, as the studio stuff is mostly rubbish too, it needs to have a the big trip stuff in very soon or I'll not bother again.

Is it possible to download from 123? there is other stuff worth having, although the music is dire.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Simple answer Kev is don't bother. Personally I will but just for the laughs.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Simple answer Kev is don't bother. Personally I will but just for the laughs.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah, but it all seems so false and over scripted now, much worse than before IMO, apart from Evans TG is better.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

It reminded me what a nauseating little sh*t Hammond is >

The stuff in the studio was just cringeworthy.

Oh yeah, they drove some very expensive cars round a track and took the p!ss out of May. Same old, same old ...boring :serious:

Not the expected giant leap forward TBH.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> It reminded me what a nauseating little sh*t Hammond is >


I met Sabiine Schmitz (the Nurburgring taxi driver) 10 years ago and ate in her parents restaurant (highly recommended btw) and she confirmed the same. She said the other 2 were great blokes but at the mention of Hammond she just pulled a face!

I quite like him though if I'm honest. In fact I like all three however I just haven't rushed to watch their new show and also missed a couple of the last series of TG too!

I guess the opposite of love really is apathy.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried to watch the next episode and Virgin has blocked the site, this message pops up "Sorry, but you can’t view this page through Virgin Media
Virgin Media has received an order from the High Court requiring us to prevent access to this site." 

I'm not that bothered about the grand tour but I found it great for streaming free movies, so a bit miffed, are there any other safe site out there, we have netflix but find it keeps hanging, had new router and box but it still does it.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just tried to watch the next episode and Virgin has blocked the site, this message pops up "Sorry, but you can't view this page through Virgin Media
> Virgin Media has received an order from the High Court requiring us to prevent access to this site."
> 
> I'm not that bothered about the grand tour but I found it great for streaming free movies, so a bit miffed, are there any other safe site out there, we have netflix but find it keeps hanging, had new router and box but it still does it.


You have a PM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try a VPN like Tunnelbear, works for me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never had to use a VPN and I'm a bit wary of anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be honest I haven't watched a single one of the episodes. I watched the opening 5 mins on the opening episode but then it has completely dropped out of my thoughts now all the hype has died down.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've never had to use a VPN and I'm a bit wary of anything out of the ordinary.


Yep, know what you mean Kev.
But on the odd occasion I am told a program is 'unavailable' to me, I select TunnelBear and usually manage to watch.
It just disguises that I am in France. Not that I need it for The Grand Tour.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, know what you mean Kev.
> But on the odd occasion I am told a program is 'unavailable' to me, I select TunnelBear and usually manage to watch.
> It just disguises that I am in France. Not that I need it for The Grand Tour.
> 
> Ray.


How is it used Ray before I delve in for next time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go to https://www.tunnelbear.com/download Kev.
After loading it onto your computer and creating a free account. You can switch it on and mask your original isp. Mine being sfr.

You can chose where you are effectively logging on from. i.e. UK or USA etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Go to https://www.tunnelbear.com/download Kev.
> After loading it onto your computer and creating a free account. You can switch it on and mask your original isp. Mine being sfr.
> 
> You can chose where you are effectively logging on from. i.e. UK or USA etc.
> ...


Thanks Ray, so should I start with the UK as my base and work away if it doesn't work?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No good using the UK as it will probably still be blocked. I use Zenmate free. Its just an add on extension for Firefox or Google Chrome. It works well in Chrome. You get the odd nag to upgrade to the pay version but you dont need it. You dont have to download or install any applications on your PC either. I dont think you even need to sign up.

Most of the UK ISP's have a court order now to block illegal streaming sites. They change the URL's etc or new ones pop up which is why that one you were using worked for a while. If you are going to practice such illegal and very naughty activities then your best using a VPN anyway as it hides your identity. If you do it through your open ISP connection you can easily be traced as an illegal downloader and thrown in Prison or summut.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do Kev. But Barry is far more experienced and cautious amazingly enough. 
Jan/Feb in Portugal I occasionally use it to access UK stuff.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> No good using the UK as it will probably still be blocked. I use Zenmate free. Its just an add on extension for Firefox or Google Chrome. It works well in Chrome. You get the odd nag to upgrade to the pay version but you dont need it. You dont have to download or install any applications on your PC either. I dont think you even need to sign up.
> 
> Most of the UK ISP's have a court order now to block illegal streaming sites. They change the URL's etc or new ones pop up which is why that one you were using worked for a while. If you are going to practice such illegal and very naughty activities then your best using a VPN anyway as it hides your identity. If you do it through your open ISP connection you can easily be traced as an illegal downloader and thrown in Prison or summut.


Okay got Zenmate as an extension, so how do I actually use it Barry, do I just open it and go to the dodgy URL or what? or just forget about it and it does it all automatically.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Followed this vidjo, and I have the same town as my IP address so it at least got me that far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Okay got Zenmate as an extension, so how do I actually use it Barry, do I just open it and go to the dodgy URL or what? or just forget about it and it does it all automatically.


If its enabled it will have defaulted to Germany probably. I think the location options you get on the free edition are Germany, Romania, Hong Kong and USA. So yes just try it. If you hover over the little green shield thing in the top right corner (well thats in Chrome on mine) it will tell you what location your currently using.

Just try the dodgy site and see if it works.

Ray uses his the other way around by the sound of it as he wants to appear like he is in the UK. You want to be somewhere else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup jsut tried it and it got round the Virgin block, happy bunny now, Let me see if I can find the film I'm after later, Passengers.

Thanks Barry & Ray   been seeing various comments on VPN for ages and always wondered what the heck it was all about, wiser now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev enters the world of the "Dark Web"!  You should change your avatar to a skull and crossbones. Naughty boy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More a bit overcast than dark I think.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I watched 3 episodes yesterday (I was bored).

To my mind it was exactly the same as TG: the differences were negligible...

...except that now they can swear a bit!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I watched 3 episodes yesterday (I was bored).
> To my mind it was exactly the same as TG: the differences were negligible...
> ...except that now they can swear a bit! Graham :smile2:


Yes agreed Graham but after Evans the Grand Tour is streets ahead imho.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What has a happened to Clarksons manner of speaking though, he's gone all weird, a bit Noel Coward ish, Hammond is even more of a toad, May seems to be constantly looking for his plot, I only watch it to see if can actually get much worse, and that star thing is plain stupid and pointless, they have a huge budget so get some proper peeps in, that don't keep dying :roll:


I hope that the Beeb continue with TG, but without Evans. I'd keep Le Blanc as front man, Eddie Jordan, maybe Chris Harris, Keep a Stig or two, and bin the rest, and lose the car top trumps competition I think, maybe be a bit more realistic about real cars that normal people buy for a small portion of the show, continue with the JD Powers review, lose Schmidt she is awful and not in the least funny, and that Rory Reid bloke, who seems to have no real purpose.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Amazon dont release the viewing figures but its been rated the top show on IMDB and has 4.9 out of 5 starts on Amazons website voted by 15000 customers. It streamed to 200 countries so it all sounds very positive. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...top-original-show_uk_58341f15e4b09025ba334dcd

I quite like it. It certainly beats the BBC offering. Im not bothered about the cars though. I like driving cars, particularly fast ones (Although I am not allowed them anymore  ) but im not interested how they work. I just want to be entertained and have a laugh. The show does that quite well despite it all being a bit long in the tooth now. They have injected some new vitality into it though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Amazon dont release the viewing figures but its been rated the top show on IMDB and has 4.9 out of 5 starts on Amazons website voted by 15000 customers. It streamed to 200 countries so it all sounds very positive. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...top-original-show_uk_58341f15e4b09025ba334dcd


I think the 15000 votes says it all Barry, the rest couldn't be bothered, and that was after episode 1 which was the best so far, It'd be good to have another popularity vote, you have to agree with a second vote don't you


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just watched episode 5 in Morocco. Brilliant and just what Top Gear and the three stooges were good at. Destruction.!!

Ray.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Yesterday i watched the 6th in the series and i thought it was dire.:serious:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Was that the one with the Mustang and the GT40 film? I thought that one was probably the best yet due to the GT40 film by May. That was proper journalism...IMHO

I have enjoyed the series having seen them all up to 23/12/16. 

Would it make me buy Amazon Prime? No. 
Would I watch them instead of doing something else that I had to do? No.
If I don't see any more will that be an issue? No.

I think if you like TG with the 3 stooges then you will like this programme. I quite like the new TG tbh as Chris Evans didn't bother me too much on it but again, I'm fairly ambivalent so will probably watch the next series of TG without him and not miss him.

Its just light entertainment at the end of the day with a car bias so nothing really to get the emotions going.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to admit that the latest one was the best, less stupidity, maybe they're getting some feedback.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That 1966 Ford GT or whatever it was called was awesome. My pal's dad was a Formula one racing driver in the 60s and when we were in our late teens in the 80s he would take us to Silverstone to the British Grand Prix and other events. I remember seeing the 60s F1 cars doing a circuit and the sound was awesome. We got to look at them close up in the pits as well and they were just lovely cars. The smell, noise and look were fantastic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last year I managed to watch tgt on 123 movies.com via Zenmate free, been trying to get it for a couple of days now, but it just continually tries to load.


Has anyone managed to get it elsewhere other than Amazon this year.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Try GO movies


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bil. But beware of all the 'mucky' pop ups.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Was that the one with the Mustang and the GT40 film? I thought that one was probably the best yet due to the GT40 film by May. That was proper journalism...IMHO
> 
> I have enjoyed the series having seen them all up to 23/12/16.
> 
> ...


This was the last one I watched...

If I get REALLY bored over Xmas I might try and find them again.

Tbh I missed all the last series of To Gear as well. Not though design but by accident as we must have been busy/away when it was on.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Last year I managed to watch tgt on 123 movies.com via Zenmate free, been trying to get it for a couple of days now, but it just continually tries to load.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get it elsewhere other than Amazon this year.


Oh btw...I think its called 0123movies.com now Kev.

Add the 0 to the front of the 123. That seems to work fine for me

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I tried that one G, but I'll give it another go anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope, not even on there Graham...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That piccy looks like you have it Kev?

Try 0123movies.org as an alternative perhaps?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only series one though, no series two.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, only series one on .org also.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some say you will find it on the Pirate Bay as a download. Probably.

I just watched it this afternoon. It was ok but not as funny as the first series. I have been to all the places they filmed in Switzerland so that was interesting but I think they have steered it back towards the old format a bit and I found that a bit dull.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the download a size which could be sent to say a dropbox, I'm loath to use these sites as I don't have the ability to re setup my puter, so stay well away.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

GO movies country UK third line down


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is the download a size which could be sent to say a dropbox, I'm loath to use these sites as I don't have the ability to re setup my puter, so stay well away.


Nah, they are huge. about 700mb each.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a shame, although I do have the space on my Dropbox.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> GO movies country UK third line down


oops sorry, missed the post, not sure what you meant though, out in the car right now so will look in when I get home later.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Its on go movies set country to uk it is on page 1 third line down maybe fourth if they have added any movies


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah Thanks I'll go look at that, in the meantime I went here and watched it.

http://m4ufree.club/watch/oxQL1ovn-the-grand-tour-season-2.html no need for VPN either it seems.

I prefer this seasons format I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, not getting it there either BM










Can you post a link to the actual page as above please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found it elsewhere http://m4ufree.club I just watched episode two, but it won't show the next one.

Does anyone have a different way yet?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I found it elsewhere http://m4ufree.club I just watched episode two, but it won't show the next one.
> 
> Does anyone have a different way yet?


Thanks Kev - great link...cheers









I just watched episode 1.

Rather annoyingly I watched the first 40 mins of the Xmas episode on 0123movies earlier before the feed stopped....and then wouldn't come back. It was the Xmas episode but I'm not sure whether that is the third one or not.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could be, didn't get to see any of part 3.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Could be, didn't get to see any of part 3.


I watched the second one today using your link Kev - one where they crossed NY State to get to Niagara Falls.

We also watched the new Star Wars film but it wasn't a great copy so I wouldn't recommend it really! Quite a bit of background noise etc...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The actual Star Wars film is however very good (especially in 3D on a BIG screen. 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not loving GT2 episode 2 either. Just like the old show now. It seems somehow "cheap" compared to series 1. I wonder if they had a much bigger budget for the first series to get people to buy into it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I found it elsewhere http://m4ufree.club I just watched episode two, but it won't show the next one.
> 
> Does anyone have a different way yet?


I just watched a few of the last Top Gear series using your link Kev and I have to say, for me, I think TG is better than TGT.

The film about Chris Harris and Sabine racing in the USA in those rock climbing dune buggy things was gripping stuff. Matt le Blanc makes me smile too...

TGT is just the same as old TG but with more swearing!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still not found a none Amazon way to watch episode 3

Anyone else found a way yet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Still not found a none Amazon way to watch episode 3
> 
> Anyone else found a way yet.


As each new episode comes out on a Friday, it might be worth checking tomorrow on that link you posted...as last week's episode will become the older one when the new one comes out tomorrow IYKWIM...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea, although I watched the 1st one days later.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good idea, although I watched the 1st one days later.


Kev - I just tried the 3rd one - the Xmas one - on that link you posted and its working for me again...

Give it a try mate

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, thanks G, worked this time, didn't they do that Christmas tree thing last time?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yup, thanks G, worked this time, didn't they do that Christmas tree thing last time?


I didn't watch all the first series Kev...I got a little bored tbh.

Personally I prefer TG to TGT if I'm honest. TG has more proper car journalism in it now that the 3 amigo's have left imho.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find both entertaining in different ways, but TGT is way over scripted now, and that does spoil it, but Clarkson is turning into Noel Coward.


----------

